
I’ve run my laptop all week off this giant external battery - walterbell
http://bgr.com/2017/04/22/river-battery-indiegogo-review-external-battery-laptop/
======
Artlav
Eh, too much polish. Here is my $100 version of the same:
[http://i.imgur.com/5Akymeh.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/5Akymeh.jpg)

Also have lights and similar stuff plugged into it, over a dedicated 24V bus.

